# I miss my Kota bear so much



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.slide.com/r/qFAPRC88uj-Bilcvd3qfHq89XKLNcNjf - In tribute to Dakota Bear. Slide show

Words cannot describe the pain. He was a part of our life for 10 short years before he became sick with a mass in his stomach. He was our first baby together and went with us every where. I wrote a peom for him....I realize some of this poem you may not understand but it came from my heart.

The Love of a Kota Bear

Spring,
Saturday,
A German Shepherd.
Why is he the only quiet one?

Run,
Chase Kelsie,
Nip her but while you play.
His name is Dakota.

A ball.
A tennis ball.
A yellow tube of tennis balls.
They are nasty, soaking wet!

Dakota doesn’t care.
Drool, dirt, grass.
All that makes it more fun.
Kota Bear sounds better.

Kota loves Chesapeake.
Loves when Mom and Dad get home.
See the ears up there in the window?
Those are Kota Bear ears.


So excited when we come home.
Your hair is all in our bed, Kota.
Did you get into the trash Kota?
Is that Mama’s socks in your bed, Kota?

OK, OK Kota, it’s OK.
We love you too.
Enough kisses, Kota.
My face is all wet!

Let’s move to Poquoson.
Kota doesn’t care.
A new house and a new little sister.
A new name … Ishka.

Kota, that’s not your baby.
That’s Sara – that’s your little sister.
OK – I won’t mess with her.
Stop showing teeth at me Kota.

Let’s move to New Jersey.
Kota doesn’t care.
A little apartment that’s tight.
Kota doesn’t care.




Up and down the stairs.
In and out for walks.
It’s really tight in here.
Kota doesn’t care.

OK, Kota
OK, Kota
Enough Kisses – Sara’s face is soaked.
No, Kota, we can’t play ball right now.

Let’s move to Fredericksburg.
Kota doesn’t care.
C’mon Kota, there are three stories here.
Why can’t you come, Kota?

No, Kota, that’s not your baby.
That’s Ethan.
He’s you little brother.
Enough kisses, Kota.

Move Kota.
Ethan is playing.
Move Kota.
Gotta get thru the foyer.




Late at night.
Hobble, hobble, hobble.
Here you comes up the steps.
Gotta sleep with us, don’t ya, Kota.

Such a pretty boy.
Kota – your black and tan looks white.
Kota, Kota…….
Can you hear me, Kota?

Hobble, hobble, hobble.
Every day to go outside.
Hobble, hobble, hobble.
Every day to come back in.

It’s getting harder to walk.
Isn’t it, Kota?
You can’t hear can you, Kota?
Kota doesn’t care.

Been here awhile Kota.
You like it here don’t you, Kota?
Time has sure gone by fast, Kota.
We’ve done a lot together.




Yeaaah, Kota.
Kota did it.
Ko-du, Ko-dy.
Kota doesn’t care.

Kota, you don’t play much anymore.
Can you still play?
Kota!
Don’t bite my helicopter!

Still asleep, Kota?
You love your bed, don’t you, Kota?
Can Mama wash it?
It stinks.

It’s been a good run, Kota.
Almost 10 years with us.
I won’t let you suffer.
You my buddy, Kota.

Here we are.
Promise it won’t hurt.
No strength left – three licks on my hand.
The clock stopped at 11:27AM.




Summer.
Friday,
A German Shepherd,
Why is he the only quiet one?


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

so sorry for your loss it is so hard. I lost my heart dog Ernie at almost 10 also.. Do not think you ever get over it.... Beautiful tribute to him the poem and the video


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh what a beautiful tribute to a fine friend! I am so sorry you lost Kota too soon.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

So sorry. It's a horrible thing to experience no matter how much you think you're prepared and it's always with you. But time does heal and Axel will help with that.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, you made a beautiful tribute to a forever friend.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

He was just beautiful!! I am so sorry for your loss of Kota.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog. I love the style of your writing. 

Please know you will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you for all your kind words. Dakota was our rescue dog almost 11 years ago. I still can't believe someone left him there at the shelter. 

Each day gets a little easier but I miss him every day just the same.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

